# Cách Phân Biệt Nệm Dunlopillo Thật Và Giả



## lephuonguyen (27/8/19)

Thị trường nệm hiện nay rất đa dạng, đủ loại cho người tiêu dùng có thể thỏa sức lựa chọn. Cũng chính bởi sự đa dạng đó nên người mua và người sử dụng không phân biệt được đâu là hàng thật và đâu là hàng giả. Nhiều người do không có kinh nghiệm về nệm nên mua nhầm hàng giả dẫn đến tình trạng tiền mất tật mang. Với mục đích giúp cho quý khách hàng không phải mua nhầm một chiếc nệm kém chất lượng, Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ bật mí cho bạn Cách phân biệt nệm Dunlopillo thật và giả giúp bạn dễ dàng trong việc lựa chọn cho mình chiếc nệm Dunlopillo tốt nhất nhé.

*1. Lựa chọn địa điểm mua hàng*
Khi có ý định mua nệm Dunlopillo, bạn cần tìm hiểu các thông tin về thương hiệu nệm Dunlopillo nổi tiếng uy tín, chọn mua tại các cửa hàng, đại lý được cấp phép phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng của thương hiệu Dunlopillo. Khi mua tại các đại lý này, không những bạn được mua sản phẩm nệm chính hãng, chất lượng giá cả hợp lý mà bạn còn được nhân viên tư vấn hỗ trợ tư vấn nhiệt tình, tư vấn cho bạn chọn loại nệm phù hợp với nhu cầu và bạn sẽ được hưởng các chương trình khuyến mãi ưu đãi hấp dẫn kèm theo quà tặng.






_Chọn mua tại các cửa hàng, đại lý được cấp phép phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng của thương hiệu Dunlopillo_
​Không nên mua hàng tại các cửa hàng nhỏ lẻ không có giấy phép kinh doanh, các cửa hàng chỉ bán online mà không có địa chỉ hay showroom thực tế. Nếu mua ở những địa điểm không có giấy phép kinh doanh thì người mua sẽ không có chế độ bảo hành. Hậu quả là bạn mua phải những chiếc nệm kém chất lượng, hàng nhái.

*2. Bạn nên kiểm tra nhãn mác cẩn thận trước khi mua*
Các sản phẩm Dunlopillo chính hãng đều có dán tem, logo in rõ nét để nhận diện. Bạn cần kiểm tra nệm cẩn thận trước khi mua và yêu cầu giấy bảo hành từ người bán. Nếu là nệm chính hãng luôn được nhà sản xuất bảo hành từ 10 năm trở lên tùy thuộc vào từng loại sản phẩm. Điều đó chứng tỏ sản phẩm chính hãng có thể sử dụng bền lâu đến vài chục năm.





_Dunlopillo chính hãng đều có dán tem, logo in rõ nét để nhận diện_​
*3. Trải nghiệm nằm thử nệm trực tiếp tại cửa hàng*
►Để chọn mua được tốt nhất, bạn nên đến trực tiếp cửa hàng để nằm thử nệm, tránh việc mua hàng online bạn sẽ không có cơ hội trải nghiệm thực tế sản phẩm. Chỉ có nằm thử trực tiếp mới có cảm giác chính xác và chọn được nệm có độ đàn hồi phù hợp với cơ thể. Khi mua một chiếc nệm, việc sờ hoặc nằm thử là cần thiết.
►Đối với nệm lò xo, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong. Khi nằm, các con lò xo cấn với lưng rất khó chịu, gặp trường hợp này có nghĩa là nệm không đảm bảo, các bộ phận rời rạc không đồng đều với nhau.






_Dùng tay thử độ đàn hồi của lò xo_​
►Độ cứng mềm cũng là yếu tố quan trọng. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hoặc mềm sẽ không tốt cho cột sống. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng sẽ có độ cứng và độ đàn hồi vừa phải. Khi nằm cảm giác được nâng đỡ toàn thân và toàn thân ở trạng thái thư giãn nhất

Thời gian ngủ là thời gian lấy lại năng lượng cho cơ thể. Vì vậy, hãy đầu tư cho việc lựa chọn nệm để cơ thể có giấc ngủ toàn vẹn nhất.Dunlopillovietnam.vn hy vong qua bài chia sẽ Cách phân biệt nệm Dunlopillo thật và giả bạn sẽ có thêm kinh nghiệm để lựa chọn nệm chính hãng

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ:*

Website: dunlopillovietnam.vn
Hotline: 0909 900 325
Showroom: dunlopillovietnam.vn/Showroom.html


----------

